# Instalacion de riendas (retenes) en torres de radio



## GustyArte (May 12, 2009)

Hola amigos electrónicos... recurro a ustedes con la siguiente duda:

Busque por toda la net y no encontre nada preciso ni claro, necesito saber como se calcula el angulo de las riendas (retenidas) para torres según su altura.
Es decir, en mi caso, tengo un terreno de 10 x 30 mts, deseo colocar una torre pero no se hasta que altura lo puedo hacer.

Vi en casos que la superficie no es suficiente y quieren buena altura, que colocan 4 riendas en lugar de 3.

Alguien me puede decir como calcular la altura en base al terreno?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

Las riendas van del 40% al 60% de la altura de tu torre.

Si es triangular y con tres riendas dibujá un plano circular partido en 3 (cada rienda queda separada de la otra en 120°)... para saber cuanto alambre necesitas, usá el teorema de pitagoras (mirá a lo que recurro!).

Si pensas reforzar la torre con 4 riendas, estas caen en tu terreno cada 90° y uno de los vertices lleva dos riendas. Los otros dos llevan una... por si no me estos explicando bien, te hago un dibujito que espero se entienda mejor.

Yo creo que en tu terreno podes llegas a 21 o 24 metros de altura sin necesidad de pedir nada a tus vecinos... bueno... cuando se caiga la torre vas a necesitar pedir disculpas  pero si usas buen criterio, no se va a caer.


----------



## GustyArte (May 13, 2009)

Gracias *DJ_Glenn*, tus calculos me dan buenas expectativas   , lastima que no puedo mas altura   



> Yo creo que en tu terreno podes llegas a 21 o 24 metros de altura sin necesidad de pedir nada a tus vecinos


 con 3  o 4 riendas?



> bueno... cuando se caiga la torre vas a necesitar pedir disculpas


    le echo la culpa al antenista   

Me clarificaste mas el tema, ya que en Internet no hay nada prácticamente sobre el tema, solo encontré dos imágenes, que usando regla de tres simple, me daba como máximo una altura de 10 mts     










p/d: En Argentina se le llama "Riendas" pero "Retenes" solo se encuentra para autos y demas   , no se que mod edito mi post pero el titulo no dice mucho, con todo respeto claro.


Saludos!


----------



## santiago (May 13, 2009)

buscalo como vientos  
saludos

edit un aportesito mas http://www.inti.gov.ar/cirsoc/pdf/publicom/Norma.pdf


----------



## GustyArte (May 13, 2009)

Interesante tu aporte santiago, gracias lo voy a leer detenidamente


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 13, 2009)

interesante santiago, ayuda mucho.

GustyArte, para 24 metros por ejemplo, podes tirar la primer rienda a la mitad del segundo tramo (si es que es de 6 metros, sino al extremo superior del 3er tramo si es de 3 metros), la segunda que quede a la mitad de la distancia que le resta hasta la punta y la tercera en la punta.

No es que sepa del asunto, pero creo que tiene un poco que ver el andar por ahí mirando torres ajenas por hobbie jeje

Recuerdo que por la red había un relato sobre la instalación de un mastil de 15 metros en tramos de 3 metros. Este relato incluía fotos del proceso y un plano muy explicativo sobre como instalar la torre. Si no me equivoco era de un Radio Club. A ver si lo encuentro...


----------



## El Pelado (May 26, 2009)

Va un pequeño aporte, espero les sirva!
El pelao LU8YN


----------



## Fortivo (May 26, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> p/d: En Argentina se le llama "Riendas" pero "Retenes" solo se encuentra para autos y demas   , no se que mod edito mi post pero el titulo no dice mucho, con todo respeto claro.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Hola amigo, pues aqui en canarias y creo que en el resto de españa le llaman eso ''tiravientos''   

un saludo! y suerte!


----------



## carloslacanette (May 27, 2012)

He visto torres para antenas de fm (dipolos abiertos) en que las riendas superiores tienen aisladores, como se colocan y son imprescindibles ? como construyo la rienda ? y la distancia de los aisladores tienen medida ? gracias, espero algun dato si lo saben . carlos


----------



## fredd2 (May 27, 2012)

Espero no ofenderte, pero por las preguntas que haces mejor llama a alguien que se dedique al tema, si se te cae vas a terminar pagando el doble de lo que te podian cobrar.
Saludos


----------



## carloslacanette (May 27, 2012)

gracias, de hecho levanto torres hasta 60 metros de altura y con eso no tengo problemas, lo mio es la instalacion de dipolos que en eso no tengo mucha experiencia y queria saber como armar los vientos aislados, despues te paso algunas fotos de armados, saludos y gracias. 
Algunos datos consegui y es que  es conveniente aistar los vientos de arriba por las RF, al menos hasta 1/4 de onda por debajo del ultimo dipolo, y los aisladores se colocan con la siguiente formula 112.5/frec o el doble de distancia si no se quiere gastar demasiado y no andar tejiendo tanto cable de acero. saludos al foro


----------



## fredd2 (May 28, 2012)

Comprendo, no solo los ultimos vientos, dicen los que mas saben que TODOS deben ser aislados y el largo de cada viento como decis de menos de 1/4 de onda, hablando groseramente si un viento te quedo a por ej 1/2 de X frecuencia este "haria de repetidora" (no se si me explico)  pero si vos miras el 90% de las torres estan sin aislarlar nada y funcionan en v u en hf y no tienen dramas.Hoy en dia tambien se usan materiales no condutores y los rollos no estan tan caros, pero no tengo idea la vida util y mas detalles.
Por que queres aislar la torre puntualmente y para que frecuencia o banda.
Saludos


----------



## carloslacanette (May 28, 2012)

viento le llamo a la rienda, la formula para separar los aisladores en las riendas es 122.5/frec y estas aislaciones se deben poner hasta por lo menos un caurto de onda por debajo del ultimo dipolo, asi solo las riendas de arriba llevan aisladores ceramicos y no todas, en potencias de mas de 1 kw algunos dicen que esta recomendado y en potencias bajas se recomienda hacerlo tambien, ahunque algunos por ahorrar dinero y trabajo no lo hacen y dicen que no inside demasiado, de todas maneras yo lo voy a hacer, tejer aceros me gusta y soy bastante quisquilloso a la hora de armar con seguridad.
despues de todo prefiero que sobre y no que falte jajajajaja saludos. aaaaaaaaaaaaa todos no de hecho yo le pongo jabalinas a cada anclaje en trabajos detallados, los rayos caen donde se les ocurre y no quiero un arbolito de navidad en mi antena, por lo menos hasta que llegue navidad, suerte, aca estamos


----------



## fredd2 (May 28, 2012)

Por eso te decia en ves de usar riendas o vientos de metal, linga o alambre tambien se usan de un material no conductor, no se si es un polimero, fibra o que pero escuche que andan bien incluso no hay que re estirarlos al tiempo, con respecto a la jabalina no hay dudas de eso, los rayos caen cuando menos te lo esperas.
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (May 28, 2012)

Hola carlos ,Hola fred,De acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia de 25 años en el campo de la Rf y la radiodifusion,les puedo asegurar ,que luego de realizar mediciones ,a sistemas irradiantes ,con aisladores o sin ellos ,nunca observe una diferencia sustancial en el rendimiento de los mismos debido a la presencia de los aisladores  o de su falta,Si he obsevado y medido su importancia en fcias imferiores,con respecto a las riendas a las que hace referencia el amigo fredd2 son de poliamida.

Saludos.


----------



## carloslacanette (May 29, 2012)

gracias por interesarce, las riendas de poliamida son de reciente fabricacion y no tengo mayor confiavilidad, prefiero trabajar con los aisladores y tejiendo cables, en 60 metros de altura o mas hasta 108 que he visitado me gusta subir tranquilo, por otro lado las diferencias yo nunca las medi, pero confio en lo que dicen , lo demas es prueba y error, y en mi caso me gusta mas asegurarme que andar haciendo pruebas y error y empezar de vuelta, un abrazo y gracias de nuevo, lo que necesiten para lo poco que se, aca estoy . bay


----------



## sk8erpunkd (May 29, 2012)

en mi humilde opinion, teniendo en cuenta las estaticas en el aire y demas ondas radioelectricas, me animo a decirte qye si aislas completamente el mastil y los vientos vas a convertir a tus dipolos y tu transmisor en un hermoso pararrayos y/o condensador de energia


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

carloslacanette dijo:
			
		

> gracias por interesarce, las riendas de poliamida son de reciente fabricacion y no tengo mayor confiavilidad, prefiero trabajar con los aisladores y tejiendo cables, en 60 metros de altura o mas hasta 108 que he visitado me gusta subir tranquilo, por otro lado las diferencias yo nunca las medi, pero confio en lo que dicen , lo demas es prueba y error, y en mi caso me gusta mas asegurarme que andar haciendo pruebas y error y empezar de vuelta, un abrazo y gracias de nuevo, lo que necesiten para lo poco que se, aca estoy . bay



Hola carlos,las riendas de poliamida ya tienen mas de 30 años,la antena de canal 13 y radio disney,que son las que conosco personalmente siguen en pie jaja,Tambien la de la 93.3 y la 103.3,de Mardel,Por supuesto que el sanmartin n10 y las riendas de cable de acero ,le dan a uno, una mayor seguridad ,sobretodo cuando estas a 240mts del piso y pensas que tu integridad depende de las riendas y de los bulones que unen los tramos jaja 

saludos




			
				sk8erpunkd dijo:
			
		

> en mi humilde opinion, teniendo en cuenta las estaticas en el aire y demas ondas radioelectricas, me animo a decirte qye si aislas completamente el mastil y los vientos vas a convertir a tus dipolos y tu transmisor en un hermoso pararrayos y/o condensador de energia



Y claro que se carga y cuando hay tormenta ni te cuento ,por eso cuando se usan ese tipo de riendas se pone la torre a tierra ,con una buena jabalina.


----------



## radiux2012 (May 29, 2012)

Que tal colegas del foro. Son varias mi inquietudes una de ellas que he comprado un transmisor de 120 watts(tenia uno de 4 watts) y tengo una torre de 20 metros con una yagui direccional de 5 elementos
y no llego ni a la esquina jajaja me rio por no llorar (ya inverti mas 1200 dolares) y no veo resultados en realidad llego 10 cuadras en direccion directa con la antena pero con mucha interferencia..
Estoy por encargar otra antena y la verdad que no se que comprar si dipolos enfasados una slim jim enfasada o directamente una paraguita. Ustedes que saben del tema QUE HAGO. ESCUCHO SUS OPINIONES.
Y otra cuestion es que quiero cambiar de frecuencia de 90.5 a102.1 y nadie quiere comprometerse a hacerlo poque el transmisoe no es homologado, digamos que estoy medio frito.
YA GASTE DEMASIADO DINERO No soy delirante pero me gustaria llegar por lo menos 3 o 4 km.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos ma toda la gente del Foro
Ptta si alguien tiene algun plano de una antena la necesito en 102.1 mhz


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

Hola radiux2012,como estas,Lo mas economico es una suma de 4 dipolos abiertos,que altura de torre tenes ,sobre el nivel del mar? con respecto al cambio de fcia ,subite una foto del sintetizador de fcia ,lo mas clara posible ,para poder distinguir los elementos que lo comforman.

En que parte del pais estas ,hay espacios disponibles en el dial,contame eso y vemos que inventamos.


Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## fredd2 (May 29, 2012)

Lo que me parece mal es la antena, en mi opinion debe ser omni no direccional, si no lo que estan de "espalda" a la antena no te van a escuchar, pero si es como decis vos que en direccion a la antena no te escuchan tenes otro problema, aparte de los datos que te pidio elgriego sumaria como, con que y que instrumental ajustaste todo por que es dificil de creer que llegues a 10 cuadras con esa potencia aun estando la antena baja.
Saludos


----------



## carloslacanette (May 30, 2012)

radiux no te cambies de frecuencia, cuanto mas abajo mejor, yo te recomendaria 2 dipolos hasta 30 metros de torre, si podes poner mas metros , en 42 metros metes 4 dipolos y si queres meter 8 dipolos para que funcionen bien hay que hablar de 60 metros, pero con dos dipolos en 30 metros tengo instaladas fm que cubren 20 km a la redonda, yo siempre estuve por los dipolos abiertos  y a 2 .... enfazarñlos es una jauja, y ademas los podes fabricar vos, aca estoy para lo que  necesites , saludos carlos

radiux con 20 metros de torre podes poner dos dipolos a mi no me parece mal

igualmente me gustara que alguien responda a mis inquietudes de las riendas de las torres y como aislarlas .... saludos


----------



## fredd2 (May 30, 2012)

carloslacanette si te fijas mas arriba se te dieron diferentes puntos de vista, solo resta que vos decidas como lo vas a aislar, si con aisladores de porcelana o con riendas de "plastico".Si vas por los aisladores de porcelana y ya lo hiciste, ya sabes el trabajo que te espera sobre todo haciendo a 1/4 de onda en VHF que son medidas relativamente cortas (calcula 72 o 75 dividido la frecuencia y te da el largo) , con lo cual vas a tener que armar unos cuantos aisladores.
Peeero en lo personal yo lo haria sin aisladores, mirate las torres de las brodcasting y vas a ver que la mayoria no lo estan...y no creo que ahi quieran ahorrar mucho por ese lado.
Saludos


----------



## carloslacanette (May 30, 2012)

gracias , estoy en eso, la mayoria no lo tienen como vos decis, .... saludos


----------



## homebrew (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola gente del foro les aporto mi experiencia al respecto para sumar en la utilidad del foro.
En lo personal  les recomiendo usar aisladores u otro sistema “yo en mi caso use phillystran http://www.phillystran.com/Markets/Commercial-Broadcast-Tower-Guy-Wire es el mismo que utilizo la armada para sus torres de cadenas de radares .
 Es una maroma formada por hilos de kevlar el material de los chalecos antibalas hay que saber armar los conos de anclaje el único detalle que tiene esto para una torre de 80 cm de cara y 75 mts de alto con un pilón de 26 mts en la punta donde están las antenas de 2 emisoras de  FM. 
Las rindas de phillystran son 6 en total en 2 juegos con un largo total de 35 mts luego continúan con linga de acero.
Entonces los dos juegos de dipolos para las emisoras de FM y los paneles de tv de un canal ubicado en la misma torre están libres de obstáculos metálicos en su contorno.
Al principio de la instalación la unión de una de las riendas de  phillystran con la linga de acero quedaban 3 mts por encima de los paneles de tv  a una distancia superior a los 20 mts de estos pero tiempo después un día notamos que uno de los tensores en forma de U, en el  anclaje de la torre correspondiente a la rienda que quedo por encima del panel de tv, sufría una corrosión muy notoria respecto a los demás tensores del mismo anclaje acercando por accidente un tester analógico este marco fondo de escala en su posición de CA y eso que estamos hablando del canal 11 de TV o sea una frecuencia del entorno a los 200 MHz . 
Con un medidor de intensidad de campo próximo se confirmo que era impresionante la cantidad de rf que bajaba por dicha rienda no pasando lo mismo con las otras riendas todas por debajo del nivel de los paneles de tv.
El problema se soluciono cambiando esa rienda de phillystran por una más larga igual a los otros dos juegos. 
Con esta pequeña anécdota podrán darse cuenta que importante puede ser usar aisladores o no pese a que las riendas estén a muchas longitudes de onda del dipolo o panel irradiante.
Ni que decir de la mejora en la recepción de tv hacia donde apuntaba dicho panel motivo que siempre le atribuíamos a un tema topográfico pero al final en la práctica se consiguió una mejora sustancial en la señal.
Como podrán ver  a veces la liebre salta por el lugar menos esperado y de la teoría a la práctica hay un abismo.
Siempre digo algo que opino “hay muy buenos ingenieros en realizar formulas sentados detrás de un escritorio, pero hay mucho  mejores técnicos lidiando el día a día con transmisores y antenas.


Saludos Homebrew


----------



## tiago (Jun 6, 2012)

carloslacanette dijo:
			
		

> radiux no te cambies de frecuencia, cuanto mas abajo mejor, yo te recomendaria 2 dipolos hasta 30 metros de torre, si podes poner mas metros , en 42 metros metes 4 dipolos y si queres meter 8 dipolos para que funcionen bien hay que hablar de 60 metros, pero con dos dipolos en 30 metros tengo instaladas fm que cubren 20 km a la redonda, yo siempre estuve por los dipolos abiertos  y a 2 .... enfazarñlos es una jauja, y ademas los podes fabricar vos, aca estoy para lo que  necesites , saludos carlos
> 
> radiux con 20 metros de torre podes poner dos dipolos a mi no me parece mal
> 
> igualmente me gustara que alguien responda a mis inquietudes de las riendas de las torres y como aislarlas .... saludos



No te puedo decir en que situación se coloca el aislador, pero las torres de FM que tengo por las proximidades utilizan tensores o riendas de acero, son emisoras poderosas, de 10 a 15 Kilos. La longitud de las mismas se calcula por el Teorema de Pitágoras.

Ver el archivo adjunto 73979Donde  *Z * es el tensor o rienda

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Leí por ahí hace tiempo que se recomienda agregar aisladores hasta obtener 2 L en horizontal con el dipolo más bajo.


----------



## carloslacanette (Jun 7, 2012)

gracias a todos, muy atentos y cordiales.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 9, 2012)

Más práctico aún, te adjunto una foto que encontré por internet... de de la línea verde para arriba, metele aisladores a las riendas, calculandolas como dijiste, 112,5/F.

De cualquier manera, fijate en la foto por ejemplo que no tienen ni aisladores ni riendas de esos materiales raros que mencionaron... son de alambre (acero trenzado o simplemente alambre dulce galvanizado).

Una cosa que nunca me justificaron seriamente es por qué no ponen el primer dipolo al tope de la torre, sino que lo dejan más abajo.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Una cosa que nunca me justificaron seriamente es por qué no ponen el primer dipolo al tope de la torre, sino que lo dejan más abajo.




Hola DJ_Glenn,como andas ,el que para vos es el primero ,para mi es el ultimo jaja

Se pone a mitad del ultimo tramo ,porque la torre hace de reflector.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 10, 2012)

Tenes razón, de esa forma empuja más hacia el frente (¿mayor ganancia?). Si se pone al tope, quedaría sobresaliendo 1/4 de onda y sería un poquito más "omni"?

El dipolo de arriba no es el primero? cómo instalas? mirá que sos complicado... ya te quiero ver a vos enredado entre cables y dando la correcta separación a los dipolos de abajo hacia arriba. Yo uso un bastoncito de alambre que tiene la medida de centro a centro de cada dipolo. Entonces, instalo el primer dipolo y le cuelgo el bastoncito, bajo e instalo el segundo, recupero el bastoncito sin necesidad de volver a subir y lo cuelgo del segundo para tener la distancia con el tercero, lo mismo con el cuarto y si fuesen ocho, se repite tantas veces como sea necesario. Luego a medida que voy bajando voy asegurando el coaxil que viene del transmisor y una vez abajo todo listo para prender (incluida la vela al santito de las antenas para que todo haya quedado ok y no haya necesidad de volver a subir).


----------



## ulises2012 (Abr 3, 2013)

hola entonces en un terreno de 10x30 no se puede poner una torre de 30 metros


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2013)

ulises2012 dijo:


> hola entonces en un terreno de 10x30 no se puede poner una torre de 30 metros


Hola ulises! Poder se puede !!!! No se debe,aunque en la viña del señor tenemos de todo ,torres de 40mts en terrenos de 10 por 30,por supuesto que en los ultimos tramos,las riendas terminan casi contra la torre,No creo que puedan hacer mucha fuerza jajaLa imformacion suministrada por los colegas es mas que interesante ,leela con detenimiento!!.

En lo personal..Algo que siempre me dio resultado en el calculo de las mismas, es lo siguiente, si tengo una torre de 40mts, tomando la torre a la mitad de la misma, las riendas tienen que tener 20mts Hacia cada punto de anclaje ,No es lo ideal,pero hasta el momento en mas de 25 años ,no se me ha caido ninguna,por lo menos han soportado perfectamente los vientos de la Pcia de Bs As,Habria que ver que pasa en otras regiones.No me convence lo de cuatro riendas en una torre de tres caras,porque al final tenemos mas peso de alhambre que de tramo de torre,o tampoco el de tener riendas en todos los tramos,Que ocurre y bastante,y cada ves que tenes que subir,te acordas del antenista de su familia.

Saludos.


----------



## ulises2012 (Abr 4, 2013)

ok gracias por todo crei que nadie me iva a responder por lo viejo del post, otro tema sigo con lo de los 30 metros, que medida tiene que llevar el cable de acero de las riendas (osea diametro), ya que aqui en el sur de mendoza no permiten alambre como rienda, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola nuevamente,una posibilidad,seria cable de acero de 7 Hilos,o tambien puede servir este material.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-451965051-sogas-y-cables-riendas-_JM_

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 4, 2013)

En el rc instalaron un par de tramos c35 y las riendas las hicieron con un cable trenzado de vaya uno a saber cuantos hilos y alma de algodón, es liviano, fuerte y fácil de trabajar... un simple prensa cables lo aplasta y no se desliza más.


----------



## ulises2012 (Abr 4, 2013)

Ok muchas gracias, o sea q*UE* éste sistema de riendas está homolgado, está muy bueno por lo liviano y resistente, otra pregunta que quería hacer, siempre pensando en mi torre de 30m. Sabiendo que la pondría en un terreno de 11x20m reales, ¿ que medida tendría que tener la cara de la torre ? y que tipo de tensores debería de utilizar para éste tipo de riendas livianas RUF 620 ? ¿ Los cables de acero de que diámetro deben ser para montar la torre de 30m , los cables sintéticos no me dan seguridad, ante un incendio lo primero q*UE *se cae es la torre.


----------



## EA3BIL (Abr 19, 2013)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo, pues aqui en canarias y creo que en el resto de españa le llaman eso ''tiravientos''
> 
> un saludo! y suerte!


 


Tal como dice el "Libro de apuntes para exámenes de radio aficionado" de cierta asociación de ámbito nacional (española), y según el RAE, se llaman:

*RIOSTRA*.

Ver:
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=riostra y

http://boe.es/buscar/doc.php?id=BOE-A-1986-33766 
(y sus correciones de errores -Fé de errores-)
http://boe.es/buscar/doc.php?id=BOE-A-1987-6323
http://boe.es/buscar/doc.php?id=BOE-A-1987-6483

Saludos,
EA3BIL


----------



## davidcr85 (Abr 21, 2013)

GustyArte dijo:


> Gracias *DJ_Glenn*, tus calculos me dan buenas expectativas   , lastima que no puedo mas altura
> 
> con 3  o 4 riendas?
> 
> ...



En Costa Rica se le conoce como vientos o tensoras ... solo por comentar un poco la jerga


----------



## isilever (Jul 19, 2013)

amigo para tu caso te recomiendo cuando mucho 35 mts maximo, y cuatro anclajes bien reforzados con 6 niveles de riendas (con aisladores de ceramica chicos). con sistema antirotor a los 30 mts.... eso a grandes razgos...  Tema pendiente: torre... (seccion de hierros (montantes y diagonales, cantidad de caras (triangular o cuadrada) amplitud de diagonales, etc.

nota: si compras una torre usada o ya tenes una fijate que los hierros no esten doblados o presenten imperfecciones en soldaduras, etc - recomendable buscar un buen torrista que tenga experiencia en el tema para que la revise bien... hablando del caso que no tengas el dinero para comprar una homologada.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 30, 2013)

si deseas ganar un poco de altura en un terreno pequeño pues haste unas columnas de hormigon cada 120 grados en donde instalaras los anclajes, asi lo hare yo, necesito 30 metros pero mi terreno no da, por lo que hare columnas de 3 o 4 metros de altura para que los anclajes de las riendas queden mas altos y asi ganar unos metros, en breve adjuntare una imagen para que quede claro


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2013)

Comentame sobre las columnas de hormigon... varios albañiles se ofrecieron a hacer algo así, pero ninguno me da confianza. Que características debe tener?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 31, 2013)

voy a sacar fotografias de una en donde subi para hacer las auditorias de instalaciones de telefonia celular, en unas horas te paso las fotografias y veran.
tengo entendido que la base es las mismas que se utilizan para la construccion de edificaciones de 2 o 3 pisos, no muy profunda pero de hormigon armado


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 8, 2016)

Amigos...cada cuanto le dan tensión  a las riendas??y como calculan?? siempre quedan flojas y nunca tensas por la dilatación del material...pero lo q no se es cada cuanto o en que época del año se debe chequear las riendas....


----------



## elgriego (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola ariel ,el mantenimiento en la pcia de Bs As ,zona costera lo hacemos cada seis meses. Y consiste en verificar riendas,torniquetas ,y estado estructural de la torre,se pintan una ves al año,con convertidor y los colores reglamentarios,el salitre del mar se las come muy rapido. 
Con respecto a la tension de las riendas deben estar ajustadas ,pero no en demasia,debes verificar que la torre no tenga mucho movimiento cuando le moves el primer tramo,por supuesto una leve oscilacion debe tener pero no muy exagerada,de esa forma te das cuenta,tampoco tenes que ajustar mas de una lado que del otro ,tiene que ser lo mas parejo posible.

Pd lo que te comento te lo digo por observacion ,ya que eso lo hace mi antenista.

Pd2 cuando mas dilatan es en verano,en invierno logicamente casi ni se mueven.

Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 11, 2016)

Muhas gracias!!!


----------



## morta (Ene 13, 2016)

> si deseas ganar un poco de altura en un terreno pequeño pues haste unas columnas de hormigon cada 120 grados en donde instalaras los anclajes, asi lo hare yo, necesito 30 metros pero mi terreno no da, por lo que hare columnas de 3 o 4 metros de altura para que los anclajes de las riendas queden mas altos y asi ganar unos metros, en breve adjuntare una imagen para que quede claro



Me entro la duda con el tema de las columnas, ya que hasta donde se después de 6 años de escuela técnica las columnas trabajan en compresión y utilizándolas para arriostrar las riendas las estamos haciendo trabajar en tracción por lo que se puede resentir el hormigón y dejar entrar humedad provocando corrosión en la columna.


----------



## Gloriosoeduardo (May 8, 2019)

Buenas noches quisiera saber cuántas riendas tiene que tener una torre de 90 mts de chapa plegada de 1mts de cara?????
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Considero que ese cálculo lo tiene que hacer y firmar un Ingeniero


----------



## Gloriosoeduardo (May 8, 2019)

Yo trabajo haciendo mantenimiento montando y desmontando antenas y hoy me tocó ir a una de esas características y tenía solamente 3 riendas primero y 2 antirotoras y quedando 12 m te a voladizos en tope de torre y nun*ca* había visto una con tan pocas riendas por eso preguntaba.


----------

